# This is why legal downloads suck....



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

View attachment 6441


Amazon offers a legal download of just one part of Mahler's Ninth under Abbado, for 99 cents: the final applause....


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Then don't buy it!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

That's funny - the only track on the album you can download separately is the applause! Perhaps it might be of some use if it could be used at the end a Powerpoint presentation in case it doesn't go down well. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

Well-recorded applause is great for comparing the mids and highs in speakers.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Could Reich's Clapping (for 2 people) be considered a 'chamber reduction'?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is a series of Amazon downloads for $1.99 a pop. TONS of music and some big name performers.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...me+classical+masterpieces+rise+of+the+masters


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

The whole MP3 album is $9.49 http://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Sympho...title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1343127191&sr=1-2-catcorr you just can't buy tracks over a certain size (typically 5 minutes) seperately. Sure you already knew this but just in case.

The first legal download I bought was because the ahem, less than entirely legal version I obtained had a glitch in one of the tracks. The legal download had the glitch in the exact same place.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

there should be a preview


----------



## regnaDkciN (May 24, 2011)

Using this rather fluky example as why "legal downloads suck" is a little like claiming this as categorical proof that "discounts suck."


----------



## millenarianism (Jul 10, 2012)

I try to avoid downloading music through iTunes or Amazon mp3 just because you're not even purchasing true high quality rips.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't buy from the iTunes store, but AAC 256 is definitely high quality. I could never tell the difference between that and a CD. I recently bought mp3s from Amazon and I've been listening to them for a week. They're MP3 256 VBR. Excellent sound. Perhaps not quite as good as iTunes, but again, it sounds perfect to me.

You might give it a try. The quality of files sold online have improved tremendously in the past couple of years.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I hate that about downloads - you pay per movement. What a pain - might as well buy the CD.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

You don't have to pay per track. You can buy the whole set of tracks as an album.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Also worth noting, Amazon is just a centralised site for downloads, many labels have their own downloads store on their sites and it often pays to cut out the middle man, especially on smaller labels.

Here is that album on the DG site http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/c...e=10&COMP_ID=MAHGU&start=30&presentation=list (assuming that link works) which offers higher quality 320kbps mp3s or CD quality lossless flac.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I have heard the the Naxos site has thousands of downloads which for 250 pounds a year you have access to.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

stomanek said:


> I have heard the the Naxos site has thousands of downloads which for 250 pounds a year you have access to.


If you're not worried about 'owning' the recordings, you can stream ALL Naxos-distributed labels (that's all Naxos derivatives, including _Naxos Classical Archives_, Marco Polo, BBC Legends, BIS, Capriccio, Da Capo, Ondine and more - see http://www.naxos.com/labels/default.asp) at a reasonable sound quality and with booklet notes (for Naxos only) for around £10/$15 per year. Possibly the best bargain on the planet.


----------

